# Bow Hunt Tips needed



## NDGunman01 (Sep 28, 2003)

My name is Mark, I am 15 years old and I live in Iowa. I am planning on going to North Dakota on a bow hunt. Opening day of season was Friday, Aug. 29. My older brother Matt hunted opening day and that weekend but came up empty handed. He just recently went up to North Dakota again and arrowed a nice 9 point buck. He was really excited since it was his first deer taken with a bow. 
A question I was wondering was if there is any tips or tricks you may have for early season bow hunting? I am a regular rifle and shotgun hunter and usually have the opportunity to hunt North Dakota during the rut, but the rut is a few months away and I figure I could use all the help I could get to show up my older brother. If you can think of anything that could help me in my dream of arrowing a monster North Dakota buck I would be very thankful.


----------



## snoopy (Sep 29, 2003)

NDGunman01,

My advice is to hunt food sources. In October the rut hasn't started building yet. You will find rubs and maybe scrapes soon but no major deer movement that is rut related. The major food sources right now are sunflowers and alfalfa. We are seeing lots of deer in both. If you can find good tree rows behind sunflower fields these are the areas that I like best. Alfalfa is a great source but it tends to be used mainly early morning and late evening. The deer feel more protected moving around behind sunflowers so they move more in the daylight hours. If the area you hunt has corn that works just as the sunflowers do. Sunflowers are alot more common in NoDak then corn though.

Good luck.


----------



## Cabela's Boy (Nov 4, 2003)

good luck finding a monster north dakota buck ive been out every day since i have been u p here either scouting or hunting and i havent seen one deer even close to the three monster nebraska buck i have hanging on my wall back home. And alway remember rifles are for cheaters and it makes you more of a man to use the sticks


----------

